# Unlocking an Iphone 3G?



## ets2k9 (Jan 21, 2010)

HI,

Has anyone unlocked an Iphone 3G - Currently on 02 network?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## col_edinburgh (Nov 2, 2008)

http://shop.o2.co.uk/update/unlockmyiphone.html

official, no need to jailbreak


----------



## ets2k9 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats bang on mate - thank you


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep.

Blackra1n. is what you want. Takes minutes to do

http://blackra1n.com/


----------



## col_edinburgh (Nov 2, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Yep.
> 
> Blackra1n. is what you want. Takes minutes to do
> 
> http://blackra1n.com/


o2 now unlock for free, no need for blackra1n


----------



## ets2k9 (Jan 21, 2010)

Even better


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Blackra1n isn't just for unlocking though it Jailbreaks the iPhone which is not the same as an unlock.

Unlock means it can be used on any network,

Jailbreak means it can run third party apps etc.


----------

